# Getting rid of Dell Bloatware



## 2newdellhell (Apr 8, 2006)

I just got my Inspiron E1505 yesterday.. To my shock.. it was made in malaysia.. it says on the box itself.. (thats probably why the status sits in boxing for 3 days)

anyways.. to my further shock.. (even though i expected), it was loaded with full of crap.
my machine is dual core 1.83Ghz with 2GB ram and 7200 rpm drive with 256MB graphics card.., but that thing was slow as hell.. Anyways I am a software guy and want complete control of my machine, I uninstalled most of the stuff.. 

I cleaned some of my registry so far.. (simple add remove programs dont remove completely..).. still lot of work to do..
I was shocked to see how much spy/adware is preinstalled by dell..

ABOVE ALL what is unacceptable is that they dont give you driver cds.. what jerks.?

to begin with you cannot reformat the harddrive and start over again.. I already spent 4-5 hrs cleaning this bloatware..

3 questions

1. Does anyone know what this URL Assistant is?? I cannot remove it at all.. The add remove programs does not do anything..

2. Has anyone figured out the way to get the drivers? or make a cd from my installation of the drivers and MCE alone?? I certainly dont want the complete restore which may include some of the bloatware..


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you my want to read here
post #14 ish
http://forums.techguy.org/all-other-software/456712-what-junk-new-dell-computer.html

software to build an installation CD from PC


----------



## loverboy (Apr 8, 2006)

Not familiar with Dell -- but with my Toshiba, I can enter my laptop specs at their online support service. Then, they will list all of the necessary drivers.


----------



## 2newdellhell (Apr 8, 2006)

thanks etaf.. i will look at that windows mag article..


----------



## Libra (Aug 31, 2002)

You should be able to get the XP installation CD, and the Resource CD which has the drivers and any other disks for software that came with your computer by contacting Dell. Here's a link:

http://support.dell.com/support/top.../dellcare/en/contact_us?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs

Sincerely, Libra

Edit: If you want to download the drivers yourself, you can go here
http://forums.us.dell.com/supportforums/board?board.id=sw_winxp&page=7
and click on Notebooks and you should be able to find the drivers you need. I would prefer to get the Resource CD.


----------



## fleamailman (Oct 3, 2005)

As a goblin we often use drivermagician to gather the drivers before we reinstall the comp in the back to the cave(shop), we use the free trail one but we are hoping to find some other gatherer before we come seduced by the dark side.... but it is a very good program.

http://www.drivermagician.com/


----------



## 2newdellhell (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks libra.. 

Does the resource CD cost anything? (that link takes me to the general support page)

I thought the re-install cd for xp was a 29 dollar option when i was ordering the laptop.. I think it is ridiculous and a total rip off.. we are already paying over thousand dollars, and they cannot even give the OS cd??? (along with drivers)

I wonder if dell will give me those 2 cds for free if i contact them.... I will find out soon

thanks again..


----------



## texastoy4her (Nov 30, 2004)

I have a Dell 4600c desktop and got the reinstall disk with the pc.

Also got a bunch of other desks to reinstall other software.

Actually let me rephrase....got a bunch of other cd's top install drivers for other software.
I agree with loverboy and libra...you should be able to go to www.support.dell.com and enter the service tag for your pc and then selct drivers from the drop down menu and it will show you all you need .

Dell also has a resource cd that contains most of their drivers.

However I did not receive it like I should have. Ended up having to argue with them to get 1.

It was suppose to be shipped with pc as all of them are but wasnt.


----------



## Libra (Aug 31, 2002)

Hi 2newdellhell,
At some point last year Dell stopped supplying the Reinstallation CD (XP disk) and the Resource CD (drivers and diagnostics) plus the other software disks. When you order your pc you can order the disks (and be charged for them). However, since you didn't purchase them you can get in touch will Dell through support and request the disks - they are suppose to send them to you without charge. (This was posted at the boards, and used to be a sticky on the XP software forum, but it's not a sticky anymore.)
There's a spot at the support page to have a chat. If you want you can contact a live tech. When I did a live chat, the tech told me I could get the drivers off of my computer somehow - I told him I found that too confusing and wanted a disk and they sent it to me.
Good luck.
Sincerely, Libra


----------



## fleamailman (Oct 3, 2005)

I honestly feel that very often it is better to make you own install cd than rely on the maker's restore cd. The only questioin is gathering the drivers correctly and adding those programs you need. If you can made a walkaway streamlines installation with sp1 and programs, fab, I can't yet, but I think about anybody can use a normal XP cd, with his own licence key, and then install the drivers and the program, and the MS updates, it all boils down finding your drivers.


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

2newdellhell said:


> I just got my Inspiron E1505 yesterday.. To my shock.. it was made in malaysia.. it says on the box itself.. (thats probably why the status sits in boxing for 3 days)
> 
> anyways.. to my further shock.. (even though i expected), it was loaded with full of crap.
> my machine is dual core 1.83Ghz with 2GB ram and 7200 rpm drive with 256MB graphics card.., but that thing was slow as hell.. Anyways I am a software guy and want complete control of my machine, I uninstalled most of the stuff..
> ...


I purchased a Dell, I had asked for the OS disk. They didn't send it. I contacted Dell and they sent 4 CD's at no charge. I received the Windows XP, Application, Drivers with user documentation and drivers with utilities. That is one thing dell did correctly...I am not happy with Dell. I probably will not get another one.


----------



## 2newdellhell (Apr 8, 2006)

whoever received those cds are lucky..

i called dell and after punching around for 15 mts i got a person to talk to..
long story short..
i was transfered around 6 times and after 35 mts or so still no result..
i had to give my order number everytime and finally the call is already in india and with so much attitude..i tried to talk to a superviosr and she gave me attitude and try to interrupt me while talking and she hungup on me..
can you imagine????? A DELL CUSTOMER SUPPORT SUPERVISOR HUNG UP THE PHONE LINE ON THE CUSTOMER, after arguing, not a single apology for her rep.'s incopetence...

is it too much to expect after spending over 1000 dollars, to receive a resource CD that has drivers for the hardware that i just purchased??????


i am thinking about returning the product


----------



## Hypermagic2 (Mar 28, 2006)

You can try making a cd or something, but here is Dell's approach to this. If you FUBAR your computer and you need to do a system recovery, reboot the computer and immediately hit Ctrl-F11 twice. This brings up the system recovery console. It takes 5 minutes to run and it completely restores the machine to factory settings. There's pros to this, but a big fat con is it completely reinstalls all the crapware Dell includes. Check this link out it explains it all - http://www.compfused.com/directlink/1295/


----------



## fleamailman (Oct 3, 2005)

Cool, this goblin(me)feels that he has just leart something.


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

you can also try to email their customer service department. Explain everything in the email and ask for the disk because you thought it was coming with your computer. Their customer service is getting quite bold with hanging up. They cancelled an order on me and I believe it is because they really never had the product but they new it was a way to keep me interested in getting one of their machines. I agree, I will probably never buy another dell. Also let them know you may return your computer if you don't get some help from them.

My grandson bought an external harddrive for his computer and has copied everything over on to it. He is going to update it this week to keep it current with what he has on his machine. That way if something goes wrong all he has to do is get all his updated info from the external harddrive.

I have just about got most of the junk out of my computer...but I am also glad I have the OS disk


----------



## Flags (Sep 9, 2001)

Fleamailman: Check here for a Driver finder. 
http://boozet.xepher.net/dd/


----------



## 2newdellhell (Apr 8, 2006)

thanks guys.. I will try the online chat and the email options.. but one thing is for sure i wont buy dell again.. i may shed out those extra few dollars and get something else and save my blood pressure..

imagine what else can you do.. i have to have good sys performance.. I didn't buy a dual core laptop with 2GB ram and 256MB hypermemory graphics card with 7200rpm HD, just to get average performance due to all loaded crap..

get this i just found and stopped the following processes..(at startup)

issch - installshield updater that automatically searches online to update ur files (Arrrrrhh..)
gtb - google toolbar
systpenh - touchpad enhancer in case u want to change pointer speed etc
qtask
ehtray
jusched - java auto updater..from sun (like sun really cares so that u have the latest!!)

i mean these guys are crazy. all these processes (plus tons of others) startup automatically and use your memory and slow the system down, not just that most of them make use of the open internet connection these days and connect to the respective servers automatically..

i even found one process running with "a square" for the name. how come a factory install has such spyware/virus at startup.. go figure.. i mean these are not just from the startup folder, you cant see them here they are in the registry under the "run" or "runonceEx"..
imagine the situation of poor non-techie guys who dont know these things

OMG.. I already improved my sys performance to such a great deal.. i still have work to do...

i am going to give my shot at that driver CDs tomorrow.. wish me luck


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

You might even want to uninstall the google toolbar altogether.

Go to this website http://www.emsisoft.com/en/

and see if that is the "a square" you're talking about. You might want to keep it.


----------



## Libra (Aug 31, 2002)

I wish you luck. I just searched the dell forums and the links regarding requesting the CDs are missing...but I did find this thread from last month where someone was successful:

http://forums.us.dell.com/supportfo...ther&message.id=271157&query.id=68204#M271157

Let us know how you make out. I can't believe the supervisor hung up on you.

Sincerely, Libra


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

When the time comes to replace your Dell, look into purchasing a custom speced machine with nothing loaded, not even an OS. I did this thru a local sales and service business. Ask around or do a search engine search. I know there is a quality outfit in Utah, but I have lost the contact info.
{redoak}


----------



## fleamailman (Oct 3, 2005)

Admin, please give 100000 bonus points to flags for that driver gatherer link. 

Oh, and the optive word here is afterservice so I agree with the last poster in saying don't go to big place buying cheap, that only cost more later.


----------



## 2newdellhell (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks Libra..

Stantley, the square i was talking about is not the one you are referring to..

For the lack of better way, I had described like that..

Its actually a square. Imagine a sqare shaped image.. just four black borders forming a square. Thats what I found for the name and description on that service that was enabled to startup. I found that through the Msconfig utility on the startup tab, along with all other processes that startup...

I stopped it to startup automatically and everything is working fine as normal.. I dont think it is related to any system or xp stuff.. I think it is some virus/spyware/adware that came with the factory installation.. (unless one of you know otherwise)

Thanks Flags.. I got to try that drivers link..


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Yes, the one I was talking about is a-squared, which is a malware scanner (a good one too).

I'm not sure about the one that you have, do you know the name of the .exe that it runs, I'm just curious.


----------



## 2newdellhell (Apr 8, 2006)

there is that little square instead of the name..thats why i was almost sure that it is something that is not supposed to be there in the first place.

i will try to figure out the exe and let you know..


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

I don't like this. Since I have a fairly new Dell, I checked my msconfig too. Yes! I have the blank square in mine too. The only info with it is its location which is: HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Current Version\Run

It will be interesting to find out what this is. Please let me know if you find out. 

Grandma


----------



## CTPhil (Jan 5, 2006)

2newdellhell said:


> ... I will try the online chat and the email options.. but one thing is for sure i wont buy dell again.. i may shed out those extra few dollars and get something else and save my blood pressure..


The problem is, and it was true of me, that most Dell purchasers don't have the computer saavy to do anything _but_ buy a Dell or other pre-built. Also, depending on the package, Dell can be the best you can do for price. So would I buy another Dell? If the price was right for the features, I might. But the _first_ thing I would do is wipe the hard drive and do a fresh install of a clean OS and go from there.


----------



## 2newdellhell (Apr 8, 2006)

CTPhil,
Unfortunately that exactly what I was planning to do, but the dell jerks, wont give you the drivers CD or the OS CD when they ship out the product.. They want almost 2 grand for what they sell, but want to save 10 or so dollars on couple of CDs. In my opinion the customer has every right to receive..

So, without the drivers and OS cd its hard to wipe out and start a fresh install.. Also, you just can't use a disk from your work or friend anymore, coz you wont be able to do any windows updates or driver downloads from microsoft, since you have to verify the genuine key & installation..

Even if the price point is right, if dell doesn't supply drivers, its worth saving the blood pressure and arguments & TIME, with those real stupid Dell customer service people and go with some other vendor.

I mean a supervisor simply cannot hang up on a person who just spent couple of grand on them.. can they??

Grandma, I will let you know about that square thing if I find more.. make sure you remove it.. it is surely some spyware/virus/adware. I am getting close to achieving remarkable speed after BIOS tuneup! My goal is to get to the XP login screen in under 10 seconds from the moment I power on. (The factory came with close to 60 seconds, I was down to 24sec without bios updates, I am pretty sure I can get it down to 12-13..)


----------



## rexgrant (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all.
I still think the legal aspect of this is still been sorted out.Every one who as purchased a licence to run windows XP should have the oppertunity to format there harddrive and reinstall Windows. Also the pc builder should supply the purcheser with a cd with all drivers to opperate the system.If your Harddrive Die's you will have to send your pc back to the supplyer to replace your drive and restore all the junk & windows.If they think it is your fault your hard drive as gone wrong they will charge you P&P and parts The link did not work. but it was saying that you are entiteld to the disks and to insist thet your supplyer gives you them.Good luck you will need it
Regards
Rex


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

2NEWDELLHELL

Did you ever email Dell about the CD's. If so what happened. I would keep trying until someone sends them to you. I got them for free and my system wasn't as expensive as yours.


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

One of the Dell customers should send link to this Thread to Dell! Who knows,it might catch some attention.
{redoak}


----------



## rexgrant (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi redoak.
Dell would not worry about a few dozen posts on hear. as dell are the ajents for microsoft it is microsoft you need to bring pressure to bare.but microsoft says that if your software is preinstalled you should contact your supplyer.The PC media dont want to get involved as a large part of there income comes from builders like Dell.Dell are not the only ones, if you by a pc from PC World it as been preinstalled with no disk's.What you said earler is the best,but that is mainly for second time buyers but dell and the others are only out to catch first time buyers.If you dont have a pc you dont get to read about these problems untill you have them. and most people dont regard them as a problem.unless they are unlucky enough to have a hard drive die on them.
Regards
Rex


----------



## 2newdellhell (Apr 8, 2006)

redok.. thats a nice idea, but the problem is the person on the receiving end of the email is just another support tech working for 30 grand or some tech in india/philipines.. they really dont care.. This will never reach to the senior management.. 

grandma.. I will let you know .. i am going to keep trying for my drivers cds 

rexgrant .. the legal aspect has to be sorted out like you said.. to me it looks obvious that the purchaser of the product should have the software/drivers in a CD ...


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Can't vouch for it but I came across this: http://www.yorkspace.com/2006/04/38#more-38

The Dell De-Crapifier


----------



## jespley (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi folks,

I found this thread after doing a google search for some info on the pre-bundled software that came on my my new Dell Inspiron 9400. It was very refreshing to see other people having exactly the same experience as me. Since this thread is active I thought I would reply here with my experience.

I noticed and disabled numerous programs that start automatically. This included the "square " program that others have noted here. I have seen no ill effects from disabling this or the other programs. For folks that might not know, in order to disable them, you need to go to run, type msconfig, choose selective startup on the general tab, and uncheck the items you don't want to start on the startup tab. The most egregious of these (on my system) is the QBReminder program that runs when you start to remind you to reinstall Quickbooks even after you've already reinstalled it! I bought my computer through the small business division but I have no interest in this accounting software.

I would also definitely recommend removing issch from the startup menu as this runs the InstallShield updater software which periodically checks on the web to update the Sonic CD burning software that came with your computer. When I need to update my burning software, I'll do it manually and not have my computer periodically hogging bandwidth and CPU cycles.

I think I've removed everything extraneous from my computer except for following three programs listed on the Add/remove function of the control panel: URL assistant, Search assist, and WebCyber Coach 3.2 Dell. I couldn't find any information on these items and since they took up minimal hard drive space and they didn't seem to be running any startup processes I left them alone. Anyone know anything about these?

Also, I was also quite disappointed to not get the XP OS disk and drivers disk. I don't know if it's worth the effort to get them though. Maybe I'll wait to see what experiences are reported here.

Good luck everyone and thanks for the info.

Jared


----------



## 2newdellhell (Apr 8, 2006)

jarred.. you do not need these.. URL assistant, Search assist, and WebCyber Coach 3.2 Dell..

Remove them.. and you will not miss a thing.. If you read my previous posts (on other threads as well) you will see removed all those on mine..

(if you need dell support for future for drivers, you can disable it to startup, instead of removing)


----------



## joe12040658 (Apr 23, 2006)

i have read the above posts with a great deal of interest 2newdellhell. i too am a new dell owner and i purchased a laptop from them. yes i spent a lot of money on it about four months ago and it has never worked properly. the system i purchased from them has a diognostics program which indicates memory failure. but can i get them to come and pick it up? no way.

unlike yourself i do not have very much programing knowledge and they are currently telling me that it is a software problem so is not covered by the warrenty.

what i have managed to do is get them to send me all the cds, the drivers , the installation cd for windows. i belive it is the whole works. however, in the last two hour conversation with dell on the phone i was told they suspected that i had reinstalled the oprating system and the drivers in the wrong way.

can you or anyone else reading this thread give me some help? i would like to have a go at reinstalling the xp operating system , reformating and puting all the drivers in myself.

so what order do i put all of these discs onto the machine? i will list the disks for you and i will number them.

i have got two cds called euro tools
and they have the title system software

i have got another dell disc called system software with contents device drivers and diagnostics and utilities.

finally ihave a reinstallation cd windows service pack 2.

is there any order i should follow in installing these?


----------



## rexgrant (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi
Dell as now given you the chance to get you pc the way you want it.
What you need to do first is to go through all you data and back it up onto DVD or CD if you still can.The procedure now is to delete your Hard drive/format your hard drive/ clean reinstall 
Windows with your windows reinstallation cd/then you will install your device drivers/this I think on your system will include your video drivers. At this stage your system will be up and running.Now you have to decide what ISP you want to use I beleve dell pree install AOL??? I sujest you may want to choose another I am shure you will get some good adviceon this forum.then it is a matter of installing your software,and protection.update ing windows & drivers checking device manager to make sure you have got all your drivers installed.
I Have been instructed By the powers that be it is time for my exersises.
I am shure some one will take up from here but we will go through the process with you.and you will need to make sure you understand how it is done as once you start the process you will not be able to contact anyone.
Goodluck 
REx


----------



## Flags (Sep 9, 2001)

joe: If your Dell says you have a memory problem, you can check it out by using Microsoft's Memory diagnostic. It is a free download but you will have to burn it to a disk because I assume you con't have a floppy drive on your laptop. Run the diagnostic and if it confirms a memory problem, you will need new memory. That should be covered under your warranty. 
Another thing I would do before wiping the drive, is scan for spyware and adware. You may find that by removing spyware, your problem is fixed. 
Wiping the HDD is a last resort and I would try to clean the machine up using Control Panel>Add/Remove programs to get rid of anything that you know you will never use. 
Most, but not all, of the programs Dell puts on a new machine are trials anyway and sooner or later you will have to buy the product or remove it. If you have MS Office programs (Word, Excel, Works, Money), keep them if you use them.
Norton or McAfee AV should be removed. Download AVG Free from majorgeeks.com.
While you're there get Adaware SE and Spybot Search & destroy. 
Use these programs to clean up your machine. 
After your machine is clean, then you can decide if you really want to wipe the drive and start over. 

If you don't want to spend time cleaning up your machine, then this is the way I would wipe the drive. 
Download a Windows 98SE startup disk and copy it to a CD. 
Set up your PC to boot from the CD drive, Insert the Startup disk in the drive and reboot. 
After it loads, you will be at the A:\ prompt. Type FORMAT C:\
Sit back and watch all your stuff being removed from the C drive. 
When it's finished, insert your Dell Reinstallation disk and reboot. 
You should see XP being reinstalled to a clean C:\ drive. 
I assume that you have some knowledge of reinstalling an OS. If you don't, Google "Reinstalling Windows XP" to find a guide. 
Or go to Dell's forum and search for the same. There are some very knowledgable prople there that can be of great help.
After your ;OS is installed, you will need to use your Resorce Disk from Dell to reinstall the drivers for your devices. If you can, install the chipset drivers first, then the Ethernet dirvers. Get on the net, go to Dell's support site, enter your Service tag, and you will be shown all the devices on your machine. Download, unzip and install any of the drivers you need. Look at Device Manager (Windows Key+Pause/Break) to make sure you have no Flags for any devices. In you do not, you're all set. 
If you run into any problems or have any questions along the way, post back. There are a lot of good techs here that can and will help you.
Good Luck


----------



## rexgrant (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Joe
Good Advise there from Flags.I have never used flags system of clean installing windows so I can not comment.If you decide to go with the Reformat and clean install read this
www.resnet.uni.edu/docs/reformatxp.html One thing more on this when you first reboot with your win XP disk in the drive it willask you to press any key to boot from CD you do it.
to start the prosses you will also be asked to do it each time your pc reboots in the install you must ignore this now and let the pc boot from the hard drive.If when you first reboot with your win XP disk in the drive,The prompt to press any key to boot from cd dose not appear you will have to enter your bios/startup and your boot priority order.you will have to set Ist boot.to boot from CD the second boot from Hard drive save & exit.
Good Luck 
Rex.


----------



## barnnyardd (Mar 16, 2003)

if you got the pc less than 21 days ago call them and tell them what you want.if they give you a hard time tell them if you do not get what you want you will return the pc.my son bought a xps laptop and i called and complained about all the preloaded crap we had to remove and got a 50.00 online coupon which we used to get a laptop case and a couple small things for it.i have done this many times and always get what i want.like the old saying the squeaky wheel gets the grease.i even told supervisors it would be cheaper to give me what i want because if not everytime i had nothing to do i would call the 800 numbers so much that the phone calls and the salaries of employees would cost way more in the end than giving me what i want.


----------



## rexgrant (Mar 2, 2006)

barnnyardd said:


> if you got the pc less than 21 days ago call them and tell them what you want.if they give you a hard time tell them if you do not get what you want you will return the pc.my son bought a xps laptop and i called and complained about all the preloaded crap we had to remove and got a 50.00 online coupon which we used to get a laptop case and a couple small things for it.i have done this many times and always get what i want.like the old saying the squeaky wheel gets the grease.i even told supervisors it would be cheaper to give me what i want because if not everytime i had nothing to do i would call the 800 numbers so much that the phone calls and the salaries of employees would cost way more in the end than giving me what i want.


Well said barny.
We tend to let these big concens walk all over us. They give you a hard time in the hope you will give in. but like you ,If I am in the right I will take it all the way,Over this side of the pond
we have a small claims court were you can take these shister, if they dont play fair, for very little cost.they normaly come up with the good before you get there.
Regards
Rex:up:


----------



## barnnyardd (Mar 16, 2003)

rexgrant,my inspiron 2200 i sent back.i wanted to change from a 15 in. screen to the 14 in in exchange for a 60 gig hd from the 40 gig.when they got it back they emiled me and offered me the 60 gig hd,the 15 in. screen and 1 gig of ram up from 512 plus a case of my choice if i would take it back and there was no increase in price.so many people just dont have the gumption to fight the big boys.it is just like standing up to the bullies back in school.i was picked on in school and finally stood up to the baddest one after school one day and we fought and i kicked the crap out of the guy and from then on that is how i lived my lifeand what a great change it made!


----------



## joe12040658 (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks for all of those replies its really appreciated. you have all got me thinking. i will i am sure attempt a complete new installation from scratch starting with the operating system and then all the relevant drivers which i will check are up to date from the Dell help centre. i will come back to you if i have difficulty with making cd device drivers from the help centre. i will use their updates so there is no chance of anything going wrong.

when i have done a complete reformat of the disc and reinstalled all necessary drivers i will test the computer again.

i will use another computer to download any of the drivers i need and i will check the discs for spyware and viruses. i have downloaded spybot onto my existing laptop and i found one or two minor things which i have cleaned.

forgive me if i sound unfamiliar with these things. i assume that if i completely reformat the hardrive of this dell computer and jsst install xp and the drivers it needs to work, there could be no possiblity of any virus or spyware remaining on the computer.

i think when i have done this i will get my answer to the big question is it software or is it hardware. however, my predjudice at the moment is leaning towards the hardware , but i will try to keep an open mind until i am sure.

i have been using xp for three years and i have had my problems with spyware and viruses but i have always seemed to deal with them. i have owned personal computers since 1997 and have never had hardware problems . come to think of it i have never had experience of a computer behaving like the dell computer i just spen £1, 100 on. i think it has blown my confidence a bit, i will let you know how i get on please watch this space


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

Good Luck Joe12040658

Hope the reinstalling works and your computer is fine. If it turns out to be bad hardware be adamant that they fix it. Did you buy an extended warranty? If so they should fix it. Hardware should last longer than 4 months even without a warranty. I would bug them until it is fixed...Let us know if the reinstall worked.

Grandma


----------



## joe12040658 (Apr 23, 2006)

the warrenty i bought was a three year international warrenty covering parts a labour for three years.


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

joe12040658

If you are still under the three year warranty raise a stink if you still have problems. They are obligated to take care of the computer. I wouldn't speak with a rep I would ask for a supervisor. Good luck...hope the reinstall went well and that you don't have anymore problems. I am not an expert but I have been told if you do the reinstall you should be virus free. Just make sure you reinstall virus protection as soon as the computer is up and running. Grandma


----------



## 2newdellhell (Apr 8, 2006)

Everyone..
I finally got the drivers CD along with OS reinstall CD from DELL..

they sent 5 cds altogether.. sonic mydvd etc..

After my long frustating experience with Dell, I can tell you, if anyone wants to contact dell for any reason, use the online chat instead of calling them, much more effective..


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

2NEWDELLHELL

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! I am so glad you received the CD's. I think no matter which way you contact them it all depends on the individual you get. Even online chat can be someone that only knows how to follow the script in front of them. Anyway, I know you are one happy person...again congratulations


----------



## joe12040658 (Apr 23, 2006)

good news about the cds indeed.

some posotive and goods news i hope.


dell support have replaced the following compenents on my dell inspiron laptop.. they have replaced the hard drive, the ram, and the system board the only thing that they did not replace was the cpu. as agreed with dell customer support ,they have reinstalled the operating system and all the drivers. we were insistent on this because of their earlier claims that we must have had win xp installation problems with dell cd. hence their insistence this was a software issue, which gave us such problems with dell technical support. 

whether this was a hardware or a software issue was very important because of dell extended warrenty problems when it comes to dell support, the warrenty will only cover hardware difficulties and not software, as i have mentioned earlier in this thread.

I hope this resolves the problem and we will see. i do not know if dell computers problems and known dell inspiron problems are due to memory failure, system board failure or hardrive failure, but good diagnostic methods freely avialable would resolve the dell hell.

i have downloaded the virus program anti vir and got all the available updates. 

i have downloaded spybot and installed it.i have got all available window updates and turned on the windows firewall.

Microsoft windows has a free download that you can get from the windows free download centre.
you can use it to make a bootable copy of the windows memory testing program.

i also had another program suggested to me that is also freeware for testing memory. it proved especially important because it is spoken of very widely. it is freeware and can be downloaded and made into a bootable floppy or cd. it is called memtest. i made a bootable cd of memtest 86-3.2 iso. 

i had some difficultes making a bootable cd from an image because it was something i had never done before. however i was greatly assisted by another bit of freeware that i downloaded. this software is extremely useful and called burnatonce especially if you are as inexperienced as me, when it comes to burning a cd image as a bootable cd.

If you key "memory diognostics" into google the memtest web site comes in as first or second at the time of writing. not only does this website offer free software it also emphaises the importance of creating a bootable floppy disc or bootable cd rom. the purpose of creating a cd or a floppy disc to carry a test for bad memory, is that the cd runs independently of all the software on the laptop or desktop. the software will not tell you if dell motherboard and problems that are not memory; but the tests may indicate failures elsewhere. the author of the site says that if a cpu is causing windows to crash that it is likely to cause this memtest program to crash.

those that i spoke to in dell customer support had not heard of intermittent memory failure which is discussed on the memtest website. dell computer problems such as memory will not necessarily be identified by telephoning dell technical telephone support and having a diangnostics systmem memory program run just once. intermittent memory failure requires a progam to be run A number of times according to the memtest web site.

the symtoms of bad memory are easily confused with software problems but that is not an excuse for not trying to understand it and use relevant programs to try and identify it. the best way has to be on a cd or floppy not on the computer itself. you would not try to ask an unconscious delirious, and sick patient in a hospital what was wrong with them, would you??


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

Joe12040658,

Congratulations to you!!! Sounds like your persistence paid off. Almost like having a new computer I hope. One thing that bothers me.. I, like you have their three year warranty. And you are the one that had to figure out the problem, not them??? We novices are really put in a spot by this company. I very ignorantly assumed buying an extended warranty I would get help from them not have to convince them what the problem is. Again, I do not think I will ever buy another Dell. But I am glad yours is working and so far, cross my fingers, I have not had a problem....yet. I think the next time I get a computer it will be built by a local computer company with a good reputation.


----------



## 2newdellhell (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks grandma.. you are right, I thought about that as well.. I think it all depends on the person you get.. Its true for many CS.. for instance I have called cell phone provider and got 2 free phones when I extended my service with one support person., but the same request was rudely ridiculed by another b**ch working on a different ****..

I guess this time I got some good guy at dell and was able to get the CDs..

Another tip: If one support person denies your request, just simply act as if you understand, say goodbye and hangup with a nice note.. then call again and try your luck with another person..(you dont want the first rep. to flag your account or specifically put notes on it)

But with Dell, you will save lot of your brain cells if you simply chat instead of calling them..

Another Q:
Will the Dell MediaDirect work properly, if I delete the hidden partition that contains PC restore/recovery..
(check my other thread on this..)


----------



## rexgrant (Mar 2, 2006)

2newdellhell said:


> Thanks grandma.. you are right, I thought about that as well.. I think it all depends on the person you get.. Its true for many CS.. for instance I have called cell phone provider and got 2 free phones when I extended my service with one support person., but the same request was rudely ridiculed by another b**ch working on a different ****..
> 
> I guess this time I got some good guy at dell and was able to get the CDs..
> 
> ...


Hi again.
If you have the cd with MediaDirect on yes it will work.
good luck 
Rex


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

2newdellhell

I did a hijack this log on myself and I think I figured out what the blank in startup is all about. Here are three instances where I found extra button with no name but the explanation after them told what they were associated with. The microsoft encarta is a start up program so I am sure that is what it is. 
Grandma

O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll

O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {39FD89BF-D3F1-45b6-BB56-3582CCF489E1} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SPAMKI~1\mcapfbho.dll

O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {B205A35E-1FC4-4CE3-818B-899DBBB3388C} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Encarta Search Bar\ENCSBAR.DLL


----------



## homeboy357 (May 13, 2006)

Why would anyone buy a Dell? I checked all of their offerings here in Australia and none of them was worth buying. They are so limited and most are not upgradeable in many ways. I guess one has to wear it if one buys such a machine.


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

homeboy357

My exact question...why did I buy a dell!!!!!!! I think I panicked. My previous computer died and I jumped and bought this one....knowing the problems my sister had with hers...she has a special kind of memory in hers and it costs. She didn't know it when she got it. It is hard to find outside of Dell and I believe they set up their computers that way so that you have to get stuff from them. 

Anyway, I won't buy another that is for sure. I have learned my lesson the hard way. Next time I will have one built for me.

Grandma77


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I buy only HP's ... and they come full of Junk also ... and the worthless recovery partition.
I don't think this is strictly a DELL problem.
Hope this makes you feel a little better ... on Mothers Day.


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

My son and mother-in-law both have HP. My son's is a little older and his didn't come so full of junk. My mother-in-laws came with no recovery disks or anything. She would have to pay $25 to get the recovery disks. Their service department is out sourced now tjust like Dell and it is hard to understand their people. I would say these companies are out for the dollar and not that concerned with the customer. That is why I will buy my next computer from a local place that builds computers the way they should be.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

HP is just like Dell ... they supply only the recovery Partition and expect the owner to make their own recovery DVDs.
It's in the fine print somewhere ... You're only allowed one try ... and good luck.

It took me about a week to find and remove HPs trash ... including the recovery partition.
I'll still buy another HP .... but I'll use Acronis True Image and an external Hard Drive to make a System Recovery - after I get it the way I want it.

I haven't checked, but I don't think a local shop can build what I want for the same price I can custom order it from HP.
I have checked ... and I know I can't build it for their price.

Your mother-in-law didn't use the right wording.
She should've said the recovery DVDs didn't burn right and wont work ... and she had no second chance.


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

I will have to have my mother in law try again...she did try to do the disk herself(she only knows enough about computers to check email and somehow get trojans and virus's on her computer) and at 75 she didn't know what she was doing and you are right she didn't have a second chance. I still say ALL computers should come with the OS disk and drivers. That is the least they can do. Its like selling someone a house without the keys...better make sure you don't lock it when you are on the outside. DUMB I have recently met several computer experts who said they would help me build a computer the next time around. Both have worked in the computer field for at least 20 years. They can get hardware and software at wholesale prices. It would have helped to know them 6 months ago...but that is part of life and learning. My grandson has imaged his computer onto an external harddrive. I told him I will buy an external harddrive and have him teach me to image mine. Maybe if I get a big enough harddrive I could even put my mother in laws on it too. Is that possible to have two different systems on one harddrive?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Yes .... I have several versions for each of my 4 computers .. and my son's ... backed up in my external HDs.
My son's wife is his worst virus.

Anyway ... here's the software you'll need ...
 Acronis True Image  … the Free trial is fully functional for 15 days.
 Newegg = $30 

Your computer buddys should be able to reload your computer with JUST Windows XP ... no junk or funny partitions.
If they're nice .. they'll do it for free .... all it takes is a copy of Windows XP .. and use your Product Code.
Assuming you have XP home .. and not XP MCE


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

Noyb,

Really surprised at how much cheaper the Acronis True Image is at Newegg. Thank you for the info. I have a Windows disk and drivers, I was one of the fortunate ones to ask for them and get them. But I like the idea of putting the system on an external harddrive and keeping that updated so I wouldn't have to go back and update everything again. My computer buddies will help me I am sure. Thanks again for the websites 

Grandma


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

One Problem ... you can't "operate" from the Acronis Recovery Image .. so you won't be able to keep it Current.
But, at least .. you can save a recovery image of a good system after you get it the way you want it.
As time goes on ... you can save more current recovery images.
Just never know if there's a problem hiding somewhere ... So I keep the last three "saves"
Some wizards recommend a fresh install frequently ... to get rid of the trash that windows collects.
So I save a copy of my "fresh install" after I put all the work in it.

I'm reloading a friends HP Media Center right now ... and I can tell you Dell isn't the only one with Bloat.
Thankfully he had all his personal Data in the HP's External HD.
I'll keep a copy of his System when I'm done making it the way it should be.


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

Noyb and everyone else,

Did you see what was in the paper today:
Computer giant Dell warns its first quarter profits will be less than market ... Dell's shares are now down more than 30% compared with a year ago. Down 18% this quarter.

They are going to present a new chip in hopes this will raise their profit. If they would improve their customer service and stand by what they say then I think profits would go up....they should listen to those of us who buy their products...it is not the product itself as much as the garbage they put on it and the customer service....also if they included the OS disks that would help tremendously.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Interesting.
I really don't know why they like a Recovery Partition.
HP has had two class action law suits about this .... I'm still waiting on my $50.
I will be retiring my older computer in a couple of months .. and passing it down to the wife.
Maybe the Lawyers got the $50 ... You think ?

I was talking to someone with a new Dell. He wanted XP Pro, But Dell talked him into XP MCE (Media Center Edition) , saying it was XP Pro with more.

When I informed him that a "Media Center" came with a Remote and a Video Capture card .. he called Dell.
Last I heard, Dell is sending him a capture card, a remote ... and there was some comment about $50.
He still doesn't have the features of XP Pro ... maybe that's what the $50 is about.

I wonder if the "New Chip" is a renamed (cheaper) AMD ?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

well i hope the new chip comment isnt this


> Dell opts for AMD's Opteron
> http://news.zdnet.co.uk/hardware/chips/0,39020354,39270031,00.htm


as said - cant see that making a lot of difference, just a little cheaper I guess.
the move by Dell and HP to offshore there support to save cost is a big issue for consumers in UK that I deal with. when you have a PC problem and are non technical thje last thing you need is not being able to understand the support.... I know a few people now who nolonger buy Dell/HP because of this...


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

etaf

that is the new chip. I am from the USA and we have the same problem with their outsourcing customer service. Why doesn't Dell get what the problem is. Those of us who are their customers get it. I am one of those people that will not buy from Dell again.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

cost and profit 

I think in the US, Dell moved there support back to US for corporate customers only, after lots of complaints.

but its done for profit / cost reduction


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

I guess Dell doesn't care that home users have the same problems with their customer service. It would be for profit if they did the same for us...one of the reasons we won't buy again.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/468757-hp-pavillion-dv5129us-good-notebook.html#post3624625
> kaihead
> IBM's global services technical support wins all the major awards every year for the best business class support in the industry.


maybe this would be the alternative


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

New Update Alert .... Acronis has just updated to build 3633.

The new version will allow you to make a set of recovery DVDs ... That will let you recover your system ... after you've cleaned it up and made a set of recovery DVDs.
No other special burning software needed.


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

Thank you for the info on Acronis. I will get that one. Hope Best Buys has it in. Sounds like they have done us a favor.

By the way, the other day I looked for this thread and they had gotten rid of it. Did they open it back up???


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Don't think so ... had to look in my list of subscriptions to find this topic.

Don't tnink BBuys has Acronis ... Here's the best source that I know of ... i downloaded my copy from here ..
 For $30 @ Newegg.com 

Personally, I don't think burning to DVDs is much of an advantage.
It was always possible, but tricky to do.
The reason I got excited about the DVDs ... it will allow you (and others) to make a set of recovery DVDs of your system the way you like it and Ya'll can tell Dell (and HP) to go fly a kite with their DVDs ... and it's cheaper than Buying them.
Just make your recovery DVDs while your system is fresh and fully updated.

I'll bet you, That eventually ... you'll want to use an External HD instead of DVDs.
Much faster ... and more Recovery/Backup options .. and I think, Cheaper in the long run.

I may try using DVDs to rewrite a spare HD today ... Will post any test results here ..
http://forums.techguy.org/all-other-software/469378-acronis-true-image-update.html


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

Noyb,

My grandson is looking into Acronis for me. He said it sounds great and that he will help me set it up and use it. When I watch someone do something then it is easier for me to learn how to use things. I am from the older generation where I take notes and go over what was done and then try it myself. My grandson didn't know there was a program to put the whole operating system on the external harddrive so that it wouldn't have to be reinstalled first. He liked that idea too. 

Thanks alot for your help...sorry it took a while to get back...was laid up for a few days but back on top of things now. Have a good week.


----------



## mshabsovich (Jun 8, 2005)

yesterday i called dell to perhaps find the proper way to get rid of all that junk but the customer service rep was atrochius. she wanted me to get rid of stuff in MSCONFIG. the funny thing was that she said that MSCONFIG does not work within windows and that i had to restart into safemode to use MSCONFIG. that was the most ridiculous thing i have ever heard n my life. i started laughing and hung up. then 20 minutes later she had the nerve to call me at 1 am and tell me her direct extension number so that i could to to her in the future. i said no thanks. it was kind of rude but she knows nothing about computers. she had to look up what a start menu was. LOL!


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

Mshabsovich,

Another reason not to buy another Dell. I was already convinced but I like the affirmations. It is amazing that alot of us who are just learning about computers know more than their techs. I know most of them just read off of scripts but that is ridiculous.


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

I hope I don't offend anyone...my brother sent this email to me and I had to laugh. The line about Dell support cracked me up... my brother doesn't know I have a Dell. This is a joke so please don't get offended.


This morning, from a cave somewhere in Pakistan, Taliban Minister of
Migration, Mohammed Omar, warned the United States that if military action
against Iraq continues, Taliban authorities will cut off America's supply of
convenience store managers...... And if this action does not yield sufficient
results, cab drivers will be next,....................followed by Dell customer service reps.

It's getting ugly!!!!!!!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

:up: :up:


----------

